# Firefiend's Office Nano...



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

*9.19.11 update!*

19 days after planting and things are looking good. The stems are growing nicely and the S. Subulata is sending out runners!

I added a bit of wysteria (which I plan on trimming regularly to keep it tame) and a bit of floating pennywort. The pond snails are, of course, breeding well and I added a nerite snail. This week I'm going to add the fish though I still haven't concluded the betta vs. white cloud debate.

And now the pic...


----------



## pennfisherman (Jan 18, 2011)

I like it! You should go with shrimp you wont regret it!:hihi:


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

pennfisherman said:


> I like it! You should go with shrimp you wont regret it!:hihi:


I second this.


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

*1 Month update!*

Well, after 1 month things are looking really good. The Dwarf Sag has produced 6 more plantlets. The L. arculata reached the surface so I trimmed them and replanted. Meanwhile the original stems have several side shoots growing at the base of the stems so in time it will fill in for a nice bushy center. The B. Monnieri is starting to grow emergent and the floating Hydrocotyle is doing quite well. Also cut and replanted some side-shoots from the R. roundiflora.

And now the pics!

Here is the top view of the Bacopa and Hydrocotyle.









The new L. arculata shoots...









One of the two ghost shrimps...









A couple of the White Clouds... the one female; there are three males and they're actively trying to whoo her, lol.









FTS...









Sorry for the cell phone pics... it's all I have.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

I like I like


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

*10.7.2011 Update*

Things are going really well with this little tank. I did some water testing (though I haven't calibrated the kit yet) and learned the tank isn't quite cycled yet; which isn't a problem as I'm doing weekly WC's anyway. My readings:

Pre-WC

NH3/4 - .25 ppm
NO2 - .15 ppm
NO3 - 5 ppm

Post-WC

NH3/4 - 0 ppm
NO2 - 0 ppm
NO3 - ~5 ppm

The pH is around 7.4 which isn't causing any problems so I'm not going to mess with it.


The FTS...









The Dwarf Sag is filling is really nice.









The L. Arcuata is also doing well...









The B. Monnieri is going emergent and putting off some side shoots.









And the tops view... Emergent Bacopa and H. leucocephala; both doing very well.


----------



## Geniusdudekiran (Dec 6, 2010)

I like it. LOVE the dwarf sag. But you really need a filler plant in the back, like cabomba or rotala rotundifolia to make the tank look lush and fuller.


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

Geniusdudekiran said:


> I like it. LOVE the dwarf sag. But you really need a filler plant in the back, like cabomba or rotala rotundifolia to make the tank look lush and fuller.


There are several stems of R. roundiflora and L. Arcuata in the back. They were clippings from the orginal plants so they're still a bit short. And the circular shape kinda hides them as well... their is also a stem of wisteria in there.

They'll fill in in time


----------



## Newman (Jul 3, 2010)

4 white clouds in less than 1 gallon of water?


otherwise looks nice.


----------



## LucyLoofa (Jan 24, 2011)

Would 2 minnows in a 1 gallon like this be acceptable? Or would the fish be stressed because they need 3 or more to school? I am thinking of making a setup like this.  It looks lovely but I also am a little worried it's overcrowded. But that's not to say I'm offended or mad! Please don't take that sentence the wrong way. I've just never had success with things like that in the past. I currently have 3 guppies (only wanted one but my friend netted 3 by accident, 2 females came in with the one male that I wanted) in a one gallon bowl and I'm pulling my hair out worried about the bioload.
But I'm a worry wort so you could probably ignore me haha.
Your plants are amazing, and they look so healthy! You are doing a fine job on this setup! That is for sure!


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

No offense taken. I have lots of experience keeping white clouds and 4 in 1 gal is a tad much but I know what signs of stress to look for and I am quite confident that the fish will remain healthy.

Normally I wouldn't suggest more than three in 1 gallon of water... I mean 1 gallon of actual water not just a 1 gallon vessel. My water volume is just over a full gallon of water. When the plants fully grow in their mass will make it slightly less than 1 gallon.

however, I change more than 50% of the water every week and as I said, am very experience with the fish and its behaviors so the fish are in good hands.

I actually had 5 in here originally and it took only a couple of days to see that wouldn't work well. I had 1 male that was particularly boisterous and clearly the vase was too small as he chased the others incessantly. After removing him the remaining four fish immediately relaxed and swim about quite actively and playfully.

The two things you need to consider and keep constant attention too are:

1. the activity level of the fish. White clouds tend to be active but are often quite content to dart about each other in a circle. Just make sure you tank can accommodate the size of their shoaling. Mine does with 4 four... Three in a 1 gallon is almost always doable.

2. water quality. Since this should be a consideration in every tank I wont go into details on this.


----------



## firefiend (Sep 3, 2009)

*2 months since last update!*

Well, I don't have any water parameters but everything is going really well.

A couple weeks ago I came in on Monday and three of my fish and one shrimp had died. I tested my water after and everything looked well. I'm not sure what happened but I suspect foul play. My little office project has developed quite a following and I've come into the office in the evening to see the cleaning crew gather around my cube. I suspect one of them had inadvertently added some chemicals while screwing around with the tank. 

At any rate, the one white cloud and one ghost shrimp will be getting more companions sometime soon, probably after the holidays.

and now some pics!





































My hydrocotyle seems to be experiencing an Fe deficiency so I'm adding some trace elements according to the PPS Pro dosing.

Other than that... It's about time to thin the wisteria out... gotta get it tamed to a short little bushy plant... a little bit of effort but it'll look great.


----------



## madness (Jul 31, 2011)

Have you considered some sort of neocaridina for the new inhabitants? They seem to do well in these small tanks.

Your dwarf sag looks about like the dwarf sag in my bowls - once it takes off it goes crazy.


----------

